

A Decentralized, Peer to Peer Search Engine, hard to stop, censor or corrupt - dbingham
http://yacy.net/en/index.html

======
nextparadigms
This is the main reason I would support this search engine. Because it's anti-
censorship and hard to stop. They would still need to make it great, but I'm
listening.

